# Is the Lake District motorhome friendly?.



## 91325 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there,
I am sure many of you have been to the Lake District and we were wondering what it is like up there. Are there height barriers everywhere, what are the roads like., can you park near the Lakes. I imagine the scenery is spectacular. We have towed a caravan to Cornwall for the last 25 years but now we have got a motorhome we are going to venture elsewhere, starting with the Lake District. It looks like it is motorway all the way from our doorstep here in Somerset. We have joined the C&CC - special age concessions for the over 55's (that's us) so at least we have somewhere to aim for. Scared of wildcamping. Spent one night on Dartmoor many years ago. Neither of us slept after a crowd of motorbikes drove in round the layby and circled a couple of times in the early hours of the morning. Unfortunately we had just seen a scary film. At least we saw the wonderful sunrise which kinda made up for the night before. Anyway, if anyone has any tips about travels to the Lake District they would be much appreciated. :lol:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Weeble,
Lakes are nice, you might find parking difficult in places like Windermere or expensive but there are lots of other places of interest off the beaten track. If you are in the CCC the Kendal site is nicely placed for the southern lakes or indeed the York Dales. 
Regards Malc


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

*Lake District*

We love the lakes, and it is not to far from us, quite a bit further for you. I like Hawkshead you can park by the lake and hire a small electric boat which is fun, the Steamers on Windermere and the steam railway are also good and within easy reach of a number of sites.

It always amazes me how big the area is.

The only downside is how busy it all gets at peak periods.

Best Regards

Pete


----------



## 91325 (May 1, 2005)

*Is the Lake District motorhome friendly.*

Cheers everyone for taking the time to reply to my message. I love this website. You get to feel like you know everybody personally.
Thanks again. I will let you know how we get on in the Lakes. Should be going around 4th July.
Bye for now.


----------

